# Craftsman Repower.



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Well my dad blew his motor by accident a couple weeks ago... Oops.

Got a new motor shipped in couple days ago. Brand new 11hp, the old one was 9hp. Pretty easy swap, only thing was the electrical plug was slightly different so cut spliced and sealed it up water tight. And the engine mounting hardware was slightly different. Nothing the hardware store didn't have.
Second pull and vrooooooom.
Has pretty happy again.

New ones on the left.
Threw new belts on Aswell. (Cover off to check alignment) 
It's actually a pretty nice machine still. Hydrostatic drive, impeller kit ect... 

Was $570 shipped to his door brand new in a crate from a shop in Ontario. 
About an hour to swap.
He's pretty **** happy to get out and blow some deep snow again. At 71 I hope I can still blow some snow all over too!! 









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Now he is the king of his block again. Way to go there one for the team.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats on the repower. Just curious though, how much did the cost of the new engine compare to just replacing the entire blower?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Savage has your Dad had a chance to try out his new toy yet or you are still playing with it?????


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hanky said:


> Now he is the king of his block again. Way to go there one for the team.


Doesn't have to borrow my brothers machine anymore (His old one):smile2:


HCBPH said:


> Congrats on the repower. Just curious though, how much did the cost of the new engine compare to just replacing the entire blower?


 To replace the basically the same machine with hydrostatic transmission would run around 12-1500 or so + Tax. The machine is only a few seasons old, so it's in great shape still. 
Im going to tear down the old motor this summer and see what needs rebuilt, maybe recoup some money back.


Hanky said:


> Savage has your Dad had a chance to try out his new toy yet or you are still playing with it?????


I think he used it today, I'll ask how it went.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

How is the hot rod repowered blower working out for Dad


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Did the little yellow crankcase plug loosen and fall out of original engine while it was running ?? I see it's missing in your picture.

Have heard it is a common problem, with plug missing the engine oil blows out and ceases the engine.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hanky said:


> How is the hot rod repowered blower working out for Dad


He loves it, way more powerful now than it was. Big grin! 


Shaw351 said:


> Did the little yellow crankcase plug loosen and fall out of original engine while it was running ?? I see it's missing in your picture.
> 
> Have heard it is a common problem, with plug missing the engine oil blows out and ceases the engine.


In the summer he did an oil change on his and my brothers husqvarna machines. Originally he thought he forgot to put oil in his, but that wasn't the case. The plug worked it's way out some and that was probably what happened as I could pull it out by hand.
Started to read about it online and you are right, it seems not the first motor to have that happen.
Is not seized, just no compression so the rings are probably burnt off and who knows what else. I'm going to tear it apart one of these days and see if it's worth rebuilding. Could make for a fun little project.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

So I guess the old boy now has bragging rights for his block when the snow is heavy, have to call your dad Hot Rod


----------

